# MUDTECHinc Open House Ride II



## MTImodquad (Jan 2, 2009)

Hey everyone, For those of you that are fairly close to us. We are doing our annual open house ride again. The date is Saturday May 30th. It would be great to get some people from the forum to come ride. We have a really good trail loop of about 15 miles. The competition mud pit will be in tip top shape for you to play in or challange a buddy to a friendly race. After the day of riding ther will be a bonfire and a change to hang out and make a fool of yourself in front of people you barely know. If there is enough interest we can ride again on sunday. Camping space is availible or there are fairly inexpensive hotels with in 15 minutes of our place. We will have burgers and dogs for lunch. Please let me know if you plan to attend, we aren't just opening the invite to the general public to avoid having a hundred machines show up. Anyone from the forum is more than welcome to come and bring who ever. We are asking for a $15 entry per person, which will go towards food and drinks, both lunch and dinner. Just let us know so we have an idea of the size of the crowed to expect. I will make a list as people say they are in. I will also make a map for directions on our homepage here in the next couple days.
Hope to see you there!

Marty
[email protected] 
(607)437-1155


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

w00t! wish i was closer. Burgers, dogs and riding. Can't beat it.
Just watch out for this guy if he shows up!


----------



## MTImodquad (Jan 2, 2009)

I'm guessing thats the dude you warned me about lol. He looks like an inteligent fella! I know it sucks we are so far from ya'll. We'll have lots of pics and vids to share.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Sounds Cool!! Wish I could make it. If i was rich I'd just fly up there hang out then fly back. lol


----------



## MTImodquad (Jan 2, 2009)

Haha! I bet you could get a cheap *** flight if you booked it now threw expedia or something. I'll let ya have the prowler for the weekend...


----------



## MTImodquad (Jan 2, 2009)

Here's a link to directions...The Pond!

-Marty


----------



## Twisted10 (Jan 9, 2009)

thanks for the invite Marty... unfortunately I work Saturdays... :banghead:


----------



## MTImodquad (Jan 2, 2009)

We will be camping that night and we can ride sunday if you want man. What time do you get out of work? We'll be riding til whenever.

-Marty


----------



## Twisted10 (Jan 9, 2009)

Im done @ 3 on Sat. Lemme see if I can make it on Sunday... :rockn:


----------



## MTImodquad (Jan 2, 2009)

Yeah you could be there well before dark on saturday if you get out at 3. Have the old lady packing your bike up while you are at work so you can haul *** right when you get home LOL...:34:


----------



## MTImodquad (Jan 2, 2009)

Here's a few pics and videos from the ride.

http://s57.photobucket.com/albums/g227/martinkj27/Open%20House%20Ride%2009/

http://www.youtube.com/user/MTImodquad


----------

